# Pes 2016



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Giugno 2015)

Uscita 17 dicembre
Veramente bello


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Giugno 2015)




----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

@Lucocco Franfrescone i topic vanno aperti e scritti dettagliatamente. Non mezza riga. Così -) http://www.milanworld.net/fifa-16-data-uscita-novita-prezzo-gameplay-recensioni-video-vt28552.html

Se non aggiungi informazioni al primo post, chiudo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Giugno 2015)

Ho comprato durante i saldi natalizi il 2015 per PS3; potete dire tutto quello che volete, ma mi diverte un casino! Fifa non so perchè ma invece che divertirmi mi innervosiva quasi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2015)

A me ormai sia pes che fifa non dicono proprio più niente... Cosa darei per avere un nuovo virtua striker.

Mi divertiva un sacco, è un peccato che non ci siano più alternative per i giochi di calcio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Giugno 2015)

Se non torna la possibilita di editare maglie, stemme ecc. e scaricare option file comunque non potra mai diventare un successo coma nel era PS2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se non torna la possibilita di editare maglie, stemme ecc. e scaricare option file comunque non potra mai diventare un successo coma nel era PS2



In teoria si potrà fare per PS3 e PS4, non per le Xbox!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2015)

Ogni anno deve sempre essere bello ma alla fine è uno schifo. E questo non aiuta nemmeno FIFA che sono due anni che è uguale, sempre con gli stessi difetti e nessuna novità


----------

